# Hopper/Joey BB, VOD and DLNA Problems



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Install yesterday and after last night's update the Hopper seems to be fully functional. Well, I haven't tried to put very many timers on it yet. It does have [email protected], VOD and the DLNA works. One Joey has BB and VOD but no DLNA. The other Joey doesn't have BB, VOD or DLNA. I tried resetting the network, resetting the boxes with power button and pulling the power cord, and swapping the 2 Joeys between the rooms just to rule out the cabling all to no avail. Just spoke with Tech support (Virginia call center by golly) and the young lady told me they are having the same problem with a lot of Joeys and she turned in an engineering report. I asked about a tech with a new Joey on the truck and she said the software is being investigated and they are not replacing them.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Spoke too soon. DLNA not working on the Hopper this morning.


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

I tried to use the Home Media function tonight with no luck. I have PlayOn and Twonky and neither appeared. All my other devices see PlayOn from my Pioneer Plasma TV to the Sony blu-ray player. 

In Home Media, the device list says "You do not have any supported devices on your home network. Please connect a compatible devices or launch a supported application."

DIRT, any documentation for Home Media available? Also when will Pandora be listed among the apps?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

This morning my Hopper DLNA found my WDTV Live Hub but neither computer. So far it seems to be a hit or miss thing. I was told by a CSR Dish was well aware of the DLNA problem on the Joeys and working on a solution. Hopefully they are aware of the problem on the Hoppers.


----------



## 916ajp (Mar 17, 2012)

The Home Media app for the Hopper was one of the main features that motivated me to switch to Dish from Directv. I have a Western Digital My Book Live NAS that is seen by every DLNA compliant device in my house. As a matter of fact, a Youtube video (DISH Hopper Demo, scottct1) shot at CES shows a Dish rep explaining the Home Media app (10:25) and how he has the same NAS as me and how he is able to "pull in all of his music and all of his photos to the Hopper". So far I am loving this Hopper. Hopefully Dish will be able to resolve this issue.


----------



## skyway (Mar 30, 2005)

Tried the Home Media tonight and it is still not working with either Hopper. I use PlayOn and it is working on my Pioneer plasma TV and Sony blu-ray player. 

Anyone from DIRT care to add anything? Is DLNA active on the Hopper units at this time?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It was, but the recent software update apparently accidentally messed it up.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of confusion regarding the need for a Hopper Internet Connector (HIC) and DLNA.

From our contact at DISH this is what I know on the topic...

Here is how the system works.

1. With a direct connect to Hopper – Hopper can access all apps, [email protected], and DLNA
Joey can access all apps (EXCEPT DLNA HOME MEDIA) and [email protected]

2. To get DLNA to a Joey
Need to direct connect the Joey OR use a HIC

Also there are reports of App freezing – DISH has identified an issue that will be fixed shortly.

Many reports of DLNA not working – DISH is looking into it.

Not that this is a help right now...but DISH is reading and this aware and looking into resolving the issues.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

DLNA seems to be a hit or miss on my Hopper. Some days it works, others not. Today it is. The Joey is another matter. BB and VOD both work through the Hopper or ethernet. DLNA does not. I know it's connected because I see it on my router and the broadband shows connected on the Joey. I've tried power cord reset and no help. Guess I just won't watch anything on Home Media.


----------



## coldjerry70 (Mar 19, 2012)

DLNA problems mostly on joey. Have tried using moca from hopper and direct connect to joey. Joey will not see anything on the network. I do not understand the admin's post saying no homesharing or BB on joey because joey is supposed to have all features of the hopper except picture in picture.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

coldjerry70 said:


> DLNA problems mostly on joey. Have tried using moca from hopper and direct connect to joey. Joey will not see anything on the network. I do not understand the admin's post saying no homesharing or BB on joey because joey is supposed to have all features of the hopper except picture in picture.


Perhaps you misread about BB ... it works via the Hopper (since the content is downloaded to the Hopper for viewing).

It is the home media (DLNA) that requires either a HIC or a direct Ethernet connection on each Joey. Everything else should work.


----------

